

Is .org the new .com? - Dramatize

Anyone noticed an increase in the number of websites that use .org?
======
paolomaffei
i believe it's called domain exhaustion.

~~~
Dramatize
There are plenty of other extensions to choose from.

~~~
mooism2
...but are more expensive, or tied to a specific country.

------
twapi
any tool to get this trend??

